# Difference between W10 and NC15 in Full Coverage Foundation



## crankykiki (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi.  I am going to have to order this over the internet since I live in the middle of nowhere and am wondering if I can get a little help.  I did search this site and saw some talk of the differences between NC and NW, but not sure what the deal is with NC15 and W10.  

  	I did just buy a Bobbi Brown stick foundation in Warm Ivory and it is a really great match (if that helps).  I have Studio Fix in NC15 but actually think it's a little dark for me. I don't know.  Something's off with it but I can't pinpoint it. 

  	I have lots of pink on my cheeks which I would like to counteract.

  	Thanks!!  If you do have both and want to add a "real life picture" or swatch, I would appreciate it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 14, 2013)

W10 has a pinkier undertone.


----------



## shiloh81 (Jul 14, 2013)

To me the W10 is pinky and NC15 is a little more yellow. Have you used the studio finish concealer before? If so, its the same thing just in a bigger compact and no SPF. I plan on trying the full coverage myself. I already use the concealer all over in the NC15 and its the perfect shadefor my skin. a lot of reviews on different Mac foundations say the full coverage in the NC15 is lighter than NC15 in other Mac foundations. I've never used other Mac foundations I've just done a lot of research because I do not have a Mac store anywhere close to me. So I have to order everything. I love the concealer so I know I'll love the foundation it covers all my redness and gives a flawless look and its nice and sheer not heavy at all.


----------



## crankykiki (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies!!!  It helps a lot.


----------

